# Can't remove old set screw tub spout



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Put question in the plumbing section:whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

never saw a report button,Chrisn ?

Please don't start spinning that spout with the set screw in place---You will score the pipe and cause a leak when the new one won't seal around the damaged pipe.

If you have a ruined set screw-----you will need to cut ,crack or otherwise remove the old spout cover around the set screw flange---then cut and split the set screw /feed tube off of the pipe----a Dremel with a cut off wheel may be the tool of choice for that operation---

Let us know what you do---Mike----


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Put the allen wrench on the set screw gently tap it leave it on there and every now and then tap it while putting more WD40 on it. After a couple hours put a wrench on the allen wrench and turn it out.


----------

